# 44Mag Question



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

other than the S&W 44mags (629 etc series),
what would readers recommend one buying for this caliber?

I am thinking of a Ruger SA but not sure on barrell length or even IF that would be the second best choice
Comments?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Though I'm a S&W guy myself, Ruger's are excellent guns for sure. I view the .44 mag as more of a brown bear repellent/hunting gun, so if I were to be buying one it would probably be in a longer barrel version. Not too long that I couldn't draw efficiently on an approaching grizzly though. :mrgreen:

Plus the extra weight and balance of the longer barrel should help in the recoil department when that bad boy does its thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Wyatt* gets to the point: what's it for?

For range use, an SA Ruger is fine. For bear jiu-jitsu (a concept somewhat more romantic than realistic), I'd get a DA gun. I prefer Smiths to Rugers for the usually-better trigger. I'd hunt down an older pre-lock 29 or 629.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

If you reload and are comfortable with a s/a I would suggest a Ruger Super Blackhawk because the gun can handle a much higher loaded cartridge then most. The 5.5" or 7.5" barrel both make good choices if you ask me.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm with Drew_Rami, if you reload a .44 mag is a great gun. You can load great light loads in .44 special, lead nose, and a really fun gun to shoot. Plus if you take it in woods and enjoy the outdoors, load up a hot .44 special mag and you are a dangerous man. I like DA though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't forget the Ruger Redhawk. It's double action and a fine revolver. I have S&W M-29 with the 61/2" barrel and it's lots of fun to shoot. :smt023

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm Single Action oriented, so my choice is the Ruger Super Blackhawk. If for hunting, the .44 Magnum Ruger SA is superb. And, loaded down, or using .44 Special ammunition, its a great gun on the range. I Love the .44 revolver!

These are my Smiths:










These are some of my Rugers, + one .44 Special:










And, this the latest three-screw Super Blackhawk:









Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I chose the Ruger Redhawk.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a Taurus M44 6.5'' ported. I have a S&W 629 6.5'' Ported on the way. Both stainless. A Redhawk will be next.


----------

